# Help pick me a strain please



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

Stopping in to ask for input on strains.

Do longer flowering indicas do better than shorter flowering indicas?  Speed would be a +.  

        As far as effect I need something that will knock my dxxk in the dirt. Narcotic stone. 

Are heavy eaters usually bigger yielders?  Honestly I am not to hung up on yield as long as there is a profit margin.  Would hate to spend 400$ on a cycle and only pull 4 ounces.

I am in a 3x3 tent with 8 ft ceiling running plasma in veg and plasma and adding hps in flower.  My light needs just under 2" from canopy. So I am thinking I have about 4.5 feet from floor.  I don't mind trying either sog w/seeds or scrog.  If I'm not running screen I am targeting about 2.5 ft of bud development..

want some good tasting stuff.  Long as flavor is good don't care what it tastes like.

Guess I would prefer something that is not so finicky or prone to having identity problems (hermaphroditing).

I don't mind sexing plants as long as I have enough room in tent to sex them.

I don't know about light preferences for strains but I feel like I have verry strong light 600w hps and 300w plasma in 3x3.

Like everyone else I am hopeful for first indoor crop.  

I will be using a coco/pete amended medium with some organic nutrients.  I feel I will have lots of calcium and magnesium from nutrient line and soil.

I have RO water that I can use.  Do I need to do anything to it before using it?  The medium will release magnesium and i have Plenty of calcium in my nutrient line.  

At first i was hung up on Sannies because of low price point.  Approximately 5-10 per seed.  It was suggested to ask you guys for your opinions or things to think about instead of trying to pick a breeder.  So I'm throwing it out there.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring

most indica plants finish in 8 or 9 weeks......... your growing skills have more to do with weight than being heavy vs light eaters..........I have a 600 watt hps over my 3x3 table for flowering.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

Is grape ape good strain?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

Pinapple Express


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 3, 2015)

Any tips you can give me on feeding or training?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

Herijuana is "oldschool" pot that's been grown in Humboldt county for over 20 years. A proven medical strain that will cripple the average stoner.

Flowering Time Indoor: 62 - 68 days (~65 days)
Yield / Quantity Indoor: The crop of this strain is slightly above average.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2015)

I have not yet found a strain that really knocks me out and kicks me in the behind.  I have tried several indicas that are supposed to be that way, but still looking.

I am more of a sativa gal, but it would be nice to have 1 thing that actually did knock me down.

I do like Leafly, which Grower13 recommended.  Check there for something that sounds like what you want.  Keep in mind that no matter how good your grow is, you will keep improving, so don't be discouraged if you do not get the yield you want at first.  There is a learning curve to this hobby.  As you get more experience, your yield should go up.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 3, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have not yet found a strain that really knocks me out and kicks me in the behind.  I have tried several indicas that are supposed to be that way, but still looking.
> 
> I am more of a sativa gal, but it would be nice to have 1 thing that actually did knock me down.



Thats because your tougher than woodpecker lips.


----------



## umbra (Jun 3, 2015)

LA Confidental might do the trick


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2015)

Umbra, i wanted to mention that but since I haven't smoked it yet I can't.  My four seeds are up and looking very happy. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

umbra said:


> LA Confidental might do the trick


 

This was going to be my suggestion as well.........


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Thats because your tougher than woodpecker lips.


 

lmao...........


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't know if there are beans available but BOGs Sour Bubble is the best indica ive run...  she vegs alil slow but flowers FAST...  Or an OG Kush or OGK cross from a good breeder...

Pineapple Express mentioned above is a great strain that flowers fast... but its a reversed pineapple pheno of Cinderella 99...  the pack I ran def smoked way more like a sativa then an indica IME...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice to know Jaam. Thanks!  I have not heard of her.. sounds great.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Nice to know Jaam. Thanks! I have not heard of her.. sounds great.


 
I only got to run her 1 time but she was great....  been debating popping the last few from my pack...  but I also have BOGs Sour Strawberry Kush that was super impressive when I was flowering her out but had to ditch her when we had a breakin a few years ago so I never sampled her but she smelled amazing and was stacking on the weight...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

I love pot. Sour strawberry kush??? omg.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 4, 2015)

neither are available atm but heres some of Bogs gear:  https://www.seedboutique.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=6&osCsid=d7152d122ca9a4c943619a3d6e1677ab


----------



## Kraven (Jun 4, 2015)

The grape punch looks nice JAAM. Wonder when that will be back?


----------



## umbra (Jun 4, 2015)

I met BOG at the Emerald Cup. I have a few of his things and like his work a lot. His gear is top notch.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 5, 2015)

I just got some sky walker oj...  Screen it is.  I'm intimidated but think I could pull it off w help.  Super awesome day.  Went to dispensary was gifted some stuff named ingred.  Narcotic indica.  Loved it no taste but after taste is interesting and very potent.  I'm proud father of 2 sky walker oj clones..


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2015)

Congrats on the clones GLP.. I hope they are bug free. Just make sure.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you I'm excited.


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 5, 2015)

Looking for new beans from a good source any suggestions?


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

Do you mean a good breeder, or a trusted source for seeds that not going to rip you off ?


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 6, 2015)

Both really I'm trying to get a few varieties and fast would be good also..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2015)

Mrbudz--you might want to start your own thread.  We will have other questions for you.  You should have your own thread on this!


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 6, 2015)

Ok and thank you


----------

